# 1/18th Oval track questions



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We ran our first oval race yesterday, and I think it went well. We had a couple comments on the track size, some saying it was too wide, while others felt it was too narrow. We run on a 40x28' ozite track. I had the corners at 8' wide, and 9' wide down the straights so we had a decent size infield. What do you guys think for lane size works best?

We ran Losi Late Models and Sliders mostly.

There's some track pictures on the site: www.actionrcracing.net 
The oval in the pictures was the setup at the sneak peak, and it really had lanes too wide imho. Those were about 11' wide on the straights.


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

I think it was great the way it was. I ran one of the late models.
Rick Rad


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked it too, but I am not racing on it so wanted to get some feedback from people who do.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The track We run on at Freddies Hobbies is like 10 ft in turns and maybe 12 ft on straights but that track is wider and longer. I think what You have should be OK. I know that would be fine for the BRP cars but they are alot narrower that the 1/12 scale 1/18th late model


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

i think it was great the way it was me and my dad ran losi sliders were the one from coldwater i think if you narrow it up it may get messy out there (parts breakage) the track is a good happy medium rite now when you first walk in you think wow thats short but after a couple packs your saying hey this is fun thats the reaction i kept seeing sunday thanks- herbie and art lee


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually like it in the pictures, but maybe something halfway in between would be best.

I really hope you guys do well there, it is awesome to see a new track start so close to where I used to live.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's a pic from how the track was set up Sunday with the 9' lanes. Thats Herbie fixing Darrin's car for like the 12th time in that race haha










Couple other pics for your viewing enjoyment...


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

The turns do look a little narrow.

And....


WOW!!! Looks like a nice place to race. Clean, great looking pit spots! Nice driver stand.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Make it a scale size track :thumbsup:

Rob looks good !!!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks guys, have a lot of time and effort into the place. Now all the pit spots have 12v power, so no need to bring a power supply any longer!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*My kind of track!*

Can you say bull ring! Great looking track it's about the same size as ours at Lakeland Speedway. If you are running BRP cars then you should be ready to GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

The thing is to keep it cheap, simple and FUN. We still use 4 AA rechargable batterys for power and slot car 16D motors. Our cars average 2.75 seconds laps and they are a ton of fun. With the carpet your tires should last forever.

What are you using for tires, Long wear greens?

Larger scales may be a little tougher but at least they either learn to drive or stay on the yellow guard rail. Have Fun.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We haven't had the chance to get the BRP cars in yet, everyone is running Sliders or Late Models right now for oval. 

I did adjust the track to a 7' lane all the way around before changing it to road course just to see how it would be, not too bad. May run 8' width all the way around Sunday instead of the 9'.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Thanks guys, have a lot of time and effort into the place. Now all the pit spots have 12v power, so no need to bring a power supply any longer!


This is genius!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Get the BRP's NASCAR COT's big time fun & faster than gearbox cars with four cells!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah we hope to, business has been slow and money is tight right now. Hopefully we pick up soon and can have a chance to try them.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Yeah we hope to, business has been slow and money is tight right now. Hopefully we pick up soon and can have a chance to try them.


Thats the truth  Hope it picks up. Hobbies used to be somewhat ression proof but I don't think they are depression proof


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, I am hoping the rental cars take off, and the points series helps. Its getting better little by little.


----------

